# Victor AF150 regulator



## abunai (Oct 22, 2017)

Victor AF150.
The diaphragm  on my mig regulator popped again.
Repair kit is $40.
Even the spare is popped. I think I forgot to fix it last time.
Don't use it much. I unscrew the "T"  everytime when not in use.
Repair again, or just replace i ?????t
Is there a better, longer lasting one?????
How are those "bubble" regulators?????
Cheaper, but do they work as well?????


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 22, 2017)

I have been running Victor flow regulators since the mid 80's. I simply turn off the bottle when not in use and never had a single issue that I can recall. If you buy one make sure to confirm the connection fitting will work on the type of gas your running.

This is the one I run: https://store.cyberweld.com/vihrf24refl.html 
Victor does offer a less expensive flow meter as well for around $120


----------



## Groundhog (Oct 22, 2017)

mistakenly posted a second time - deleted
tried to delete 1 of 2. Instead deleted both - oh well!


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 22, 2017)

I do the same as firestopper, just turn off the bottle. never had a problem in YEARS. After you complete the repair, this should solve any future issue.


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 22, 2017)

Smith offers this one:https://store.cyberweld.com/smflreh2.html
The last two machines I purchased came with the Smith flow meters but I had leak issues with one of them. I stick to Victor 2425.


----------



## abunai (Oct 22, 2017)

I was searching ebay and found lots  of bubble type for less than $30.
I think I'll give one a try.
I was taught to screw out the regulator, and empty the gas, after use.
Maybe I was taught wrong.
I've had to rebuild my torch gauges a few times.
Next time I'll try just closing off the  bottles.


----------



## abunai (Oct 31, 2017)

I got a cheap bubble type of regulator off ebay.
It's made in china.
My hose has the  normal flare fitting.
The regulator came with a push on barb.
I tried looking for a  coupler so I wouldn't have to cut the  hose. 
No good. It's metric thread.
Should have expected something like this  would come up.
I keep on looking around, but I think I'll end up cutting the hose.


----------



## abunai (Mar 3, 2018)

Found an adapter and it's working now.
Something might have been wrong with the old regulator. 
I'm getting much better welds now.


----------



## danny12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Abunai,   would you mind sharing where you found that adapter I have one of those regulators that I could put to use. 

Thanks Danny


----------



## abunai (Mar 4, 2018)

I forgot what the sizes were. It was hard to find.  Went to Home Depot, Lowes, ACE and True value. no luck.
Finally found it at Air gas Gaspro.
I'll see if I can find the receipt. 
I'll take it off and post a picture of it.


----------



## danny12 (Mar 4, 2018)

I'd appreciate it, no biggie if you don't. I have put off cutting the hose for a year now.   High priority lol


----------



## abunai (Mar 5, 2018)

The fitting is actually a coupler. It's threaded on both sides, Different threads.
Couldn't find the invoice, but here are some pictures.




Hope it helps you.


----------



## danny12 (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks, now I know that it is made I can find one


----------



## abunai (Mar 5, 2018)

I didn't know it existed either, until I went to Gaspro.
I was looking for an adapter, not a coupler.
Now that I know what will work, Home depot or Lowels might have it.


----------

